# Because “Harasser” Is Just Not Enough: Why I Consider Calling Black Men Terrorists



## AveryJarhman (Oct 7, 2017)

​Veronica Wells, wrote, *"I saw the title and rejoiced. Because for years, decades even, Black women have been trying to tell the entire Black community that one of our biggest threats in the world is the very Black men we’ve birthed."*

In her writing Ms. Wells mentions the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland.
*
The Late Sandra Bland Shares Her Pain and Concerns Re: HOMEGROWN, STATE FINANCED DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISM*

With all respect and sincerity, I am curious to learn YOURS, as well as the opinions of my responsible, caring American or foreign born neighbors concerned about the emotional WELL BEING and HEALTH of our Nation, regarding the late practicing social activist Ms. Sandra Bland passionately sharing her concerns, FEARS and personal PAIN while DECLARING WAR on a population of our apparent emotionally or mentally ill, suic!dal/homic!dal thinking American neighbors?

I am certain most Americans will agree in far too many American communities there is a CLIMATE of VIOLENCE responsible for causing peaceful American citizens to regularly experience FEAR, as well as emotional stress and GENUINE concerns for their personal, family, friend's and neighbor's SAFETY.

I am curious to learn WHO are the American citizens PRIMARILY responsible for creating a VIOLENT community environment that inspired the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland to passionately share her concerns and PAIN in a Facebook video broadcast to her friends, followers and fellow American citizens, during which Ms. Bland declares WAR on a specific population of her American neighbors, as well as wanting to see gangbusters, thugs and drug dealers shipped OUT of our country.

*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns,*  maturing into apparent emotionally ill teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs Sandra correctly asserts are unnecessarily TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of peaceful, law abiding African American citizens?

On March 10, 2015 the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland declares war on emotionally or mentally ill, VIOLENT, SU!CIDAL, HOM!CIDAL thinking teen and adult victims of Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment she believes are fully responsible for TERRORIZING and diminishing the Quality of Life for her peaceful neighbors and community.


In this recorded instance of Criminal Child Abuse/Maltreatment, a young, emotionally damaged homic!dal/suic!dal thinking American teen *(May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times)* is proudly “representing” his homic!dal/suic!dal older crew, posse, gang...

...while UNKNOWINGLY providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s long-standing ignorant Culture of Racism.

*VIDEO DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMIC!DAL SUIC!DAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS*


Each of the emotionally or mentally ill suic!dal/homic!dal thinking Americans appearing in the following horrifying recordings are exhibiting 'people and community harming behaviors I, as well as a growing number of my caring, concerned, responsible American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible neighbors of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member

In case there is any confusion, I am writing about and sharing evidence of America's MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring African American *PARENTAL CHILD CARE* HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

Why aren't YOU, as well as America's responsible, caring, concerned political, civic and religious leaders addressing OUR NATION'S most profound public HEALTH CRISIS?

The late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur's (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment **AWARENESS** concept:

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks* *EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Peace.







__
Tagged: #KingstonFrazier, #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #RamiyaReed, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #EthanAli, #LaylahPetersen, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #AutumnPasquale, #TrinityGay, #ArshellDennisIII, #ChildhoodTrauma, #Poverty, #ChildAbuse, #ChildhoodMaltreatment, #ChildNeglect, #ChildhoodDepression, #TeenDepression, #TeenViolence, #GunViolence, #GangViolence, #CommunityViolence, #CommunityFear, #PTSD, #PoliceAnxiety, #PoliceMisconduct, #TeacherEducatorFrustration, #CognitiveDissonance, #KendrickLamar, #TupacShakur, #EmotionalIllness, #MentalHealth, #MentalIllness, #FatherlessAmericanChildren, #ShamirHunter, #DemeaningGovernmentHandouts, #Resentment, #MATERNALRESPONSIBILITY, #Racism, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E, REMEDY>>>, #A_F_R_E_C_A_N,

"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - she ain't `fraid of `em...

... she just don't trust black men...

... `cause dey always pointin' a gun in yer face...

... or stealin' yer car...

... or dealin' crack cocaine atta elementary school."


----------

